

Ask Justin.TV: Your job post has an inconsistency. - borski

Posting this here as I found it impossible to find anyone's actual email at justin.tv:<p>For challenge 2 on your job post, your examples are listed as follows:<p><pre><code>  3 becomes 3
  1 + 1 becomes (+ 1 1)
  2 * 5 + 1 becomes (+ 1 (* 2 5))
  2 * ( 5 + 1 ) becomes (* (+ 1 5) 2)
  3 * x + ( 9 + y ) / 4 becomes (+ (* 3 x) (/ (+ 9 y) 4))
</code></pre>
Do you care about the order of the operands in the resulting prefix string? Functionally, it doesn't matter, obviously, but your last example sets up the prefix string in a left-to-right operand order, whereas the previous examples set up the string in a right-to-left operand order.<p>Just curious before I submit a solution. :)
======
borski
Emailed jobs@ on a whim, and got a response:

"Ah, the point is that it is acceptable to reorder the arguments as long as it
reduces to the same semantic meaning in the end. Order is not important."

------
borski
I know this probably isn't the right place to ask, but since job posts aren't
discussable and justin.tv makes it damn near impossible to find an email
address, I figured it was worth a shot.

